# Owens Corning "SureNail Technology"



## Maxon100

I wanted to get everyones opinion on Owens Corning "SureNail Technology" on there shingles. I currently use these on all my new roofs but it's because this is what my roofing distributor carries. What shingle brands do you guys use and why? Are there any other brands with this same nylon strip on the shingle or is there something better? Thanks for all the information guys.:thumbup:

http://stormproofroofing.org/


----------



## Hardt Roofing

Glad to see this post . I absolutely love the sure-nail strip especially in the winter using a nailer. The only thing I can say against the new OC is it is h*** to cut the strip , so I started to carry a pair of old snips with me and problem fixed. I seen an article about Lowe's going to GAF if they do I think they will lose a ton of business because the sure-nail OCs any ways love them no more blow offs and as long as the help hits the strip there is no worry on what the pressure is set.
Can't wait to hear from others,
David Reinhardt


----------



## JBL

The shingles are good, but check if the house has plywood. They don't warranty the shingle if it's installed in 1x6 sheeting. I don't used owns corning because of that. I used Gaf,


----------



## roofermann

JBL said:


> The shingles are good, but check if the house has plywood. They don't warranty the shingle if it's installed in 1x6 sheeting. I don't used owns corning because of that. I used Gaf,


Where does it say the warranty is no good if house has 1by sheathing?


----------



## JBL

I had to tear off 50 squares because they didn't warranty. That is the problem , it doesn't says. But call them and you will find out. I had to tear off 50 squares and install plywood so the HO can get the warranty. That was 2 years ago I had two inspection one from the city and one from owns corning. Since then I don't install them any more.


----------



## Maxon100

I've never looked up the warranty info. on the shingles. I will do that when I get a chance.

http://stormproofroofing.org/


----------



## JBL

no more 1/4 open, we all no sometimes the 1x6 sheeting is more than 1/4 open. That was 2 year ago here in california but check in your state.


----------



## roofermann

So, "tight" 1by sheathing is ok. That's what I thought.


----------



## hotrodo351

asked the local supply house about them, he said same warranty, just cost more. yeah its becoming a catch 22, shingles hold to nails better then nails pull out of roof.


----------



## rooferforlife

hotrodo351 said:


> asked the local supply house about them, he said same warranty, just cost more. yeah its becoming a catch 22, shingles hold to nails better then nails pull out of roof.


I saw that once where a metal roof up on a hill had almost all of its nails "miss" the deck beneath and while I was installing gutters the roof was literately flapping in the wind. It would raise up about 4-6 inches ... I told the home owner because I was worried he was about to lose his roof. I think he said that his roof was like 2 or 3 years old. He did not seem to upset .. I would have been a little hot I am afraid.

here is a brand new blog I created to try and eventually get some visitors to my site
denver roofing


----------



## mgalvin

bet he installed them over old "spaced decking" with the large gaps in between. (like if it were a wood shingle roof originally) probably should've been a re-deck to begin with. thats my guess as to what he means


----------

